
The Sticky Truth about Modern Written Language - iddan
https://digitalculturist.com/the-sticky-truth-about-modern-written-language-dde65c2854af?token=Q_hKKjAqb-VP6zth
======
cmurf
[https://emojipedia.org/emoji-5.0/](https://emojipedia.org/emoji-5.0/)

Where does the emoji library exist on iOS, macOS, Windows, Android, etc? Is
this something regularly updated independent of major OS versioning? For
example I'm wondering if someone with Android 5, but an up to date version of
Play Services, also has the latest emojis? Or might they see a generic icon,
or even the wrong icon?

